#  Nachrichten >   Vermischtes: Anti-Durchfall-Mittel Loperamid: Apotheker warnen vor Missbrauch >

## aerzteblatt.de

Berlin - Vor einem Missbrauch des Anti-Durchfall-Mittels Loperamid hat die Bundesvereinigung Deutscher Apothekerverbände (ABDA) gewarnt. Der Wirkstoff sei chemisch mit starken Schmerzmitteln verwandt, die bei nicht sachgerechter Anwendung Sucht auslösen ...  [Weiterlesen...]

----------

